# Complaint about the new ad campaigns



## GrillingFool (Jul 15, 2010)

I absolutely HATE the ads that expand to cover part or most of the page.
The little CLOSE tab is a pain in the a** to hit. Invariably, I have to close down a pop up page because I missed.

And those FLOATING ads that wander across the screen are even worse.


I have to say that if DiscussCooking is that hard up for funding I will be happy
to pay $10 a year to not have to see these ads.

Not that the PTB probably much care, but these type ads WILL cause me to visit here MUCH less than I usually do.

rant over.


----------



## Alix (Jul 15, 2010)

GrillingFool, what browser do you use? The AdBlock add on for Firefox works for me on our PC. 

I hate those ads too. I don't know if much can be done though. I'll make sure Andy sees this thread. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 15, 2010)

GrillingFool,

We should not have any floaters but they did mention running one ad per 24 hours that would be expanded when the page loads and then a few seconds later it automatically contracts.  That expanded view is supposed to be just once per day.

Can you take some screen shots of the ads so that I can speak with the ad agency to get them to turn them off?  That would be much appreciated!

Andy


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 16, 2010)

I was having some problems loading pages with certain ads - would have to refresh up to 10 times.  Got very frustrating.  It seems to have corrected itself somehow and pages are loading normally but I still get the ads (which I just ignore)


----------

